# Baptism - how much should I give priest?



## RMCF (6 Feb 2010)

As the title says - whats the going rate for priests for their 'time'?

I take it you are expected to make a contribution? 1st baby so not 100% sure.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Feb 2010)

Hi RMCF. Congrats on the new arrival!!! Excellent news and I'm thrilled to know that we have one more supporter!  Boy or girl? If it's a boy could I suggest you choose a Christian name from this list of worthy candidates............... http://www.ozwhitelufc.net.au/greatest_players/20-1.html  

And if it's a girl, might I suggest Donna, after our greatest ever manager.... http://lh5.ggpht.com/_uimDdZ8K4QY/SELebQ0Jv7I/AAAAAAAAAdM/WS5z65EQcXs/1961revieportrait.jpg

When you tell the priest what you're up to, I'll bet he'll be delighted to do the gig for free. 

P.S. My Confirmation name is Allan...... the name of my hero who scored the only goal in the 1972 Cup Final......... (Sad or what?!?!?)......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtiECsS4LRE 

On a less serious note, I reckon you'd be talking around €100 with a few bob for the altar boys/girls also. Years ago, they kinda left it up to yourself but I'd imagine that they'll tell you what the fee is nowadays. Enjoy it all. It's a lovely, exciting time in anyone's life. (And say a prayer that we won't have to look for promotion through the play-offs this year!)


----------



## RMCF (7 Feb 2010)

Lex

First off, I think you might be mixing me up with someone else - cos there's no way I'm a Leeds fan!!!

Having got that out of the way, it all passed off well today. Little boy got the splashing and everyone had a good day. Even better it cos me nowt, as a different priest had to stand in and he was a very good friend of my late father, and he said there was no way he was taking any money off me to christen my fathers grandson. That was nice of him.

And sorry, but the baby's name didn't appear on your list.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> Lex
> 
> First off, I think you might be mixing me up with someone else - cos *there's no way I'm a Leeds fan!!!*
> 
> ...


 
It's never too late for salvation, RMCF! Just PM me and I'll send you a Supporters' Club application form. Actually, I'll send you two! 

Delighted the day went well. Please tell me you didn't call him Terry or Wayne....................... 

P.S.
You'll lose all rights to post here, in future, if you don't fill out those forms.................

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=128924

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=131464


----------



## Welfarite (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: Baptism - how much should I give priest?* 

A half a bottle of holy water should do it.


----------



## Chocks away (17 Feb 2010)

Very good. We're on the ball at 4am!


----------



## RMCF (17 Feb 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Very good. We're on the ball at 4am!



Probably up and about cos he has leaflets to pst thru peoples doors


----------



## Teatime (17 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> As the title says - whats the going rate for priests for their 'time'?


 
Do your kid a favour and wait until they are old enough to decide for themselves whether they believe in Christ and want to join the Catholic organisation or not.


----------



## RMCF (17 Feb 2010)

Teatime said:


> Do your kid a favour and wait until they are old enough to decide for themselves whether they believe in Christ and want to join the Catholic organisation or not.



Thought about that, but too late now. The deed is done.

But if they decide they don't want to be a practicing Catholic when they are older, it will be their own decision anyway. I'll not stop them.


----------

